
Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak Thinks Apple Should Make an Android Phone - shawndumas
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-thinks-apple-should-make-75808506345.html
======
cjensen
The actual quote "there’s nothing that would keep Apple out of the Android
market as a secondary phone market" does not support the claim made in the
article's title.

Original source is Wired [1].

[1] [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2014/02/woz-
interview/](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2014/02/woz-interview/)

